# No Roasting Rack .... any ideas?



## torenium (Sep 12, 2007)

So I am preparing to roast some beef but I don't have a roasting rack. 

Can I just use a roasting pan with the meat placed directly on the tray or should i use something to raise the meat from the tray? 

Any suggestions?
Would an upturned plate in the bottom of the tray work? Or perhaps some thick slices of onion or potatoes?


----------



## Turando (Sep 12, 2007)

Since I didn't have a roasting rack, I got some foil and made a ring with it so the meat stays off the bottom of the pan.


----------



## torenium (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 12, 2007)

I seldom ever use a rack, always turns out good.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2007)

You can alo use a layer of veggie chunks, carrots, onions, celery that will act as a rack and later provide great flavor for your gravy.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 12, 2007)

The veggie method is the way to go.  Carrots celery onion parsnip, whatever.  Gives your juices great depth of flavor and makes a fine pan gravy


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 12, 2007)

Definitely the veggie method!  Adds much more flavor than aluminum foil.


----------



## mercyteapot (Sep 12, 2007)

If you haven't any vegetables or foil about the place, you can also use the insert to a broiler pan.  Just put it right in the roaster and it raises the meat.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 12, 2007)

You can use the grates from your toaster oven.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 12, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> You can use the grates from your toaster oven.


 
I use cooling racks that fit in the roasting pan.

Veggies work well, though.


----------



## torenium (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I went with the foil idea as the size of the roast required a long cooking time which would have burnt/blackened the vegetables, (which I did not have many to spare).  It turned out great. 
I love a good roast.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm with the veggie crowd, but have used a broiler rack when I  am desperate.


----------

